# fraying material in quilting



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi there, oh please help me. I have been working on a quilt using gingham squares with appliqued animals on them. they look wonderful. In between the gingham my hubby suggested I use a colour to separate the gingham squares. Now I have sewn them and they look amazing, but that particular fabric which he chose is fraying along the seam lines. I is a cotton. The seams are 1/4 inch seams, which to me seem too thin. what can I do, should I resew them

I am ready to cry

Di


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Go to your favorite fabric store and ask for Fray Chek. It comes in a bottle with a spout. You simply spread it along the fraying material and it will stop it fraying. It is washable and permanent so don't get it on any place you don't want it to be. It must be used on the wrong side of the seam edge and does leave a barely visible clear line. It works wonderfully. They may even have it at WalMart, but I don't know for sure if this is so. I get it at my favorite Cotton Shop fabric store. I know that JoAnnes has it as well.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh thank you but I live in Melbourne Australia, do you think they have something like that here.

Di


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Zigzag stitch all the seams that are fraying, or as a last resort, replace all your material that is fraying. You could also sew ribbon or bias tape over the fraying seams. That is what I plan to do on a quilt top that my husband's grandmother made, not from just quilting cottons, where many of the seams are fraying.


----------



## VermontChef (Dec 31, 2013)

dribla said:


> Oh thank you but I live in Melbourne Australia, do you think they have something like that here.
> 
> I found it for you here,
> 
> ...


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh thank you so very much I appreciate it indeed.

Di


----------



## iyaya (Jan 26, 2014)

I would suggest that you also choose a quilting pattern that goes over the seams in many places to anchor it to the batting. Fuseable batting is another option as this sounds like a childs quilt that will re
Jill


----------



## iyaya (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry, lost the last part of my reply but you get the gist.
Jill


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

It is called Fray Stop (or Fray Stoppa) here in the UK and I concur-- do not put it where you do not want it, I have a little practise run each time I use it


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Someone suggested zig-zag stitching the edges - this could work I think as long as the machine doesn't pull up within the stitch.
Alternatively do you have an overlocker or serger? - that could work too.
Only an idea ... but if you could add an iron on interfacing to the edges that should stop the fraying as well.
Please let us know what you decide.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Since this is already together, I would use my serger on the seams. If you don't have one, perhaps your machine has multiple stitches, look for one that resembles the serger stitching. Are you going to hand quilt this project or have it machine quilted? Either process will help tame the strip fabric from fraying once the quilt is put together. I would not wash it in a machine later on. That would release the fibers.

Carol J.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

dribla said:


> Hi there, oh please help me. I have been working on a quilt using gingham squares with appliqued animals on them. they look wonderful. In between the gingham my hubby suggested I use a colour to separate the gingham squares. Now I have sewn them and they look amazing, but that particular fabric which he chose is fraying along the seam lines. I is a cotton. The seams are 1/4 inch seams, which to me seem too thin. what can I do, should I resew them
> 
> Di


Gingham is very thin and easy to fray. Larger seams may help keep the fraying in check. So will the quilting that will keep the fabric from shifting so much. I think adding a very lightweight fusible interfacing to the gingham fabric will probably be your best bet--or choose another more sturdy fabric.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

If you didn't use "quilting cotton" but used something with a lower thread count you'll find the seams fray. I think fray check would leave a hard edge and wouldn't use it. Don't overwork the seams and so handle the work very delicately and when you quilt it, make sure you quilt along the seams so they don't pull apart. If you have been using fabric that isn't quilting cotton, you run the risk of your batting migrating out. So watch for that. Gingham is cute but quite often it's thin poly cotton so not always the best choice for quilting. It sure looks cute though. If you get a chance, and want to continue to quilt, go to your local quilt shop and take classes. You'll be amazed what you'll learn. That will save you so much aggravation when you're doing projects.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

I have used Fray Check on my art quilts and it does dry hard. Maybe use a thin fusible interfacing on the entire back of the quilt? It would stabilize the seams and, properly applied, stays in place. Then make sure the seams are well covered with quilting stitches. Good luck!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Sometimes gingham weave is so loose it frays badly. I would use another seam inside the original and if not too big you could use fray check. Would take a lot on a big quilt but then you will not lose all that hard work. When it is sandwiched the batting helps keep it from fraying moe and likely needs a lot of quilting rather than tied. Sounds cute.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

My sister, the quilter who teaches the classes and has made and quilted many a quilt, uses Fray Chek on many a quilt top back with no problems with a hard edge. Once the quilt has been used, the Fray Chek softens right up. If you are going to have the quilt machine quilted, be careful using double heavy seams as it will not quilt correctly.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

My sister, the quilter who teaches the classes and has made and quilted many a quilt, uses Fray Chek on many a quilt top back with no problems with a hard edge. Once the quilt has been used, the Fray Chek softens right up. If you are going to have the quilt machine quilted, be careful using double heavy seams as it will not quilt correctly.


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

Do you have Spotlight stores? You can get fray stopper there


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

if you can get fray chek that would be great. I would put that on careful and then or even if you could not get fray chek you could do a decorative stitch that you machine might do all along the edges. let us know how it works out please.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

One more idea... Can you put a trim like ric rack over the seams. Would something like that enhance or detract from your overall design? 

Robin


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

If you use the tiniest bit of Fray Check it won't leave a hard edge.

Good luck!


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

I taught quiltmaking classes many years, and I think Ma Kitty is right about the gingham not being the ideal fabric to use. You could go with a different fabric or use a very lightweight fusible interfacing before sewing pieces together. A quarter inch is the standard measure for piecing quilts, and if you make it larger it will distort your pattern.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

No need for Fray Check. Just go back and sew the seam with a zig zag stitch and it should hold it and stop the fraying. Use a small zig zag stitch. You can zig zag the edge of the fabric before you sew the seams also.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Could you fold the seam and sew another seam as close to the original as you can that will prevent it from getting worse. The sewing will show on the outside of the quilt so try and use a color that is lighter than the material. I use that method when using material that will unravel in the wash. Also , I realize many people sew a 1/4 inch seam when quilting but I always go 1/2 inch just to be on the safe side. Just a thought for next time.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

When I have this problem I use a thin fusable interfacing on the frail fabric to stabilize it. Another option is to stitch the seam twice - once on the seam line and once about an eighth of an inch or closer then press the seam allowances to the same side


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

dribla said:


> Oh thank you but I live in Melbourne Australia, do you think they have something like that here.
> 
> Di


If you have a Spotlight store they have a product.I think it is called Fray Stop.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

If you have a serger, I would use it. I use mine on all seams. Good luck. Post a pic when you finish, I would love to see it.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

If I know a fabric is going to fray I cut it slightly wider than usual and use pinking shears


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Try Lincraft or Spotlight for fray check. It lasts a long time also.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi everyone and thank you for all your imput. I went and saw a friend of mine last Sunday and she took one look at it, and said undo it. It was not the gingham that was fraying it was called um drill I think. I sat on sunday for 5 hours with a quick unpick and tweezers and unpicked the entire thing. I have oesteoarthritis in the hands, so you would imagine how I pulled up later. Well I went out on the Monday brought a different fabric they called it something something, but it was quite suitable for quilting. I recut the lot and sat and restitched half of it and after the seaming I have now zigzagged all the edges, I am now nearly back to where I was last Sunday. Never again will I stitch and not zigzag. I have now learnt my lesson.

Di


----------

